# [systeme] grosse lenteur systeme (résolu)

## gregool

Salut les gars,

il m'arrive un truc étrange, depuis hier mon poste est hyper lent !

ça demarre normalement jusque X, une fois que je me signe j'ai le splash screen qui reste pendant 2 minutes ensuite le bureau qui arrive tout doucement.

et chaque appli met 20 secondes a se lancer, de plus je reçoit bien une adresse de mon DHCP mais pas moyen de sortir sur le net.

et je pose la question ici parceque ça ne fait pas suite à un update systeme, je ne sais vraiment pas où regarder !

et pour info quand je regarde les process qui tournent, ya rien qui me pompe du pross ou de la ram...

quelqu'un aurait une idée?Last edited by gregool on Mon Apr 14, 2008 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

T'aurais pas fais une maj bourrin il y a peu? un etc-update (ou dispatch-conf) foireux?

Est-ce que le fichier /etc/hosts est bien config? (je doute que ce soit ça)

----------

## gregool

merci pour la réponse,

donc etc/host est bien configuré, et non non j'ai pas fais de MAJ hardcore, en fait c'est même ce que je voulais faire hier, je  voulais faire ma petite maj du dimanche et ça galèrait à mort.

j'ai remis cette tache à aujourd'hui et ben ça rame toujours et je trouve pas le problème !

c'est justement ça qui me scotche, pour une fois j'ai rien fais   :Very Happy: 

j'ai testé l'integrité du disque, le systeme de fichier et ras. 

bon en même temps, c'est pas la mort, j'ai pas de données vitales sur ma station, si je trouve pas je reinstall et c'est tout...

----------

## Tanki

 *gregool wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> bon en même temps, c'est pas la mort, j'ai pas de données vitales sur ma station, si je trouve pas je reinstall et c'est tout...

 

wai mais nan, c'est pas fun

le truc drôle avec Linux c'est que même quand c'est tout cassé tout peut remarcher sans réinstaller, ou presque   :Confused: 

brefle, est ce que ça ne serait pas, par hasard, des problèmes d'accès disque ?

genre ça se met à ramer sans aucune raison (ça me l'a déjà fait alors je demande...)

ou des problèmes de mémoire

dmesg ne te donne pas de messages bizarres (genre des insultes toussa  :Very Happy: )

'fin voilà quoi si tu as plus d'infos on est preneur aussi   :Razz: 

----------

## gregool

bon j'ai reglé le pb...

en fait c'est tres con, dans mon resolv.conf j'avais 192.168.0.254 qui est ma freebox, j'ai remplacé par 212.27.32.176 qui est le dns de free et pb reglé.

bon le pb reseau c'est vrai que ça puait le dns, mais pk d'un coup tout le systeme devient super lent?

quand je lance un terminal ya pas de resolution dns normalement   :Laughing: 

bon affaire reglé merci pour le coup de main !

----------

## Desintegr

Dans le fichier /etc/hosts, tu as bien une ligne 127.0.0.1 localhost et un ligne 127.0.0.1 tonnomdemachine ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Dans le fichier /etc/hosts, tu as bien une ligne 127.0.0.1 localhost et un ligne 127.0.0.1 tonnomdemachine ?

 

ou 127.0.0.1 localhost tonnomdemachine aussi ça marche.

----------

## gregool

ouai ouai j'ai bien :

127.0.0.1 localhost tonnomdemachine

en fait le truc qui m'a perturbé c'est que bon un service dns qui tombe ça arrive. je reboot la box et c'est tout.

mais la, sur mes 2 autres stations et mon portable j'ai aussi l'adresse de ma box dans resolv.conf et ça marchait   :Shocked:  !

donc j'avais exclu le pb de la box, surtout que ça a toujours tres bien, marché comme ça.

j'ai mis le dns de free en dur pour toutes mes stations et je serais plus embété avec ça...

merci encore pour le coup de main

----------

## Desintegr

Et dans le fichier /etc/nsswitch.conf, tu as bien files en priorité par rapport à dns pour la ligne hosts ?

----------

## dapsaille

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Et dans le fichier /etc/nsswitch.conf, tu as bien files en priorité par rapport à dns pour la ligne hosts ?

 

tstttt nis files dns ....... pardon   :Arrow:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Desintegr wrote:*   Dans le fichier /etc/hosts, tu as bien une ligne 127.0.0.1 localhost et un ligne 127.0.0.1 tonnomdemachine ? 
> 
> ou 127.0.0.1 localhost tonnomdemachine aussi ça marche.

 

Vous pourriez m'expliquer le pourquoi du comment svp, je n'ai jamais su pourquoi tonnomdemachine dans hosts altérait autant les performances. Merci!

----------

## kwenspc

Tu veux dire si tu omets de le mettre? 

En fait c'est juste un soucis de résolution de nom, jour Xorg par exemple c'est assez visible. Il prend le hostname et il a besoin d'en connaitre l'IP (ou une ip, donc 127.0.0.1 est tout indiqué pour un Xorg local d'où l'idée de coller le hostname à 127.0.0.1 dans le hosts). 

Le soucis c'est que si ton hostname ne pointe sur aucune ip ça broute parce qu'il va faire une résolution de nom à chaque fois jusqu'à se rendre compte que ça ne marche pas et donc il va prendre localhost par défaut. Et Xorg est le cas le plus flagrant mais beaucoup d'autre appli font cette résolution.

C'est pas très didactique mon explication mais grosso modo c'est ce qui se passe (si kk1 peut confirmer/infirmer ça serait pas mal)

----------

## yoyo

+1 pour l'explication de kwenspc : le client X a besoin d'une adresse pour se connecter au serveur X (local ou distant) et donc lance une résolution de nom; il regarde d'abord dans le fichier "/etc/hosts" et s'il ne trouve pas de correspondance, lance une requête au serveur de nom (dns=domain name server). Dans le premier cas, il reste en local (rapide) et dans le second, il boucle avec l'extérieur et attend une réponse peut-être très lent). Il est donc conseillé de récupérer un max d'ip fixes et de les coller dans son fichier hosts : si le dns tombe, les machines restent accessibles à ceux qui ont un hosts bien rempli.   :Razz: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Desintegr wrote:*   Dans le fichier /etc/hosts, tu as bien une ligne 127.0.0.1 localhost et un ligne 127.0.0.1 tonnomdemachine ? 
> 
> ou 127.0.0.1 localhost tonnomdemachine aussi ça marche.

 

Et le cas : 127.0.0.1 tonnomdemachine.tonnomdedomaine tonnomdemachine est correct ou il faut absolument un localhost quelque part ???

Enjoy !

edit : sachant que le tonnomdemachine est défini dans /etc/conf.d/hostname ...

----------

## kwenspc

Hum ça doit pouvoir fonctionner, du moins pour toutes les applis qui font pas expressément appel à "localhost". Si tu vires toute entrée localhost (ipv4 et ipv6) dans hosts il saura pas faire la résolution. Si tu laisses celle pour ipv6 et qu'en ipv4 tu as 127.0.0.1 tamachine un ping va fonctionner mais affichera que c'est "tamachine" qui répond, donc il doit faire le lien ipv6/ipv4 sur une même interface.

----------

